# Thermoworks Coupon - 15% Off



## jasonvr (Aug 11, 2017)

Coupon code available on the website - SITEWIDESAVE15.  Also, if you have an Amex, check to see if you've got the Thermoworks offer of $15 off of $75.  You can combo both if you're buying something like the Smoke ($99) which for me comes out to 88.14 including shipping and no tax (outside UT) before the $15 Amex credit, so 73.14 net shipped which is pretty good.  Not sure if I want to get this to supplement my ET-733 though...

Mk4 would work out to the same price since it is $99 as well


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 12, 2017)

I felt froggy and jumped on the offer too.

Bought a new Smoke unit and two Probe Extensions for $107 shipped.
Basically after the discount I got the probe extensions for free, nice.  Thumbs Up


----------



## lotgod (Aug 17, 2017)

FYI - This deal is over online, but if you call they should still honor the %15 off.  I called yesterday and since they gave me the discount I upped the shipping to 2-day for $9.99.


----------



## ruger35 (Aug 18, 2017)

Can anyone provide the Thermoworks member discount code? Can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## jasonvr (Aug 19, 2017)

Well for those who were lazy and undecided like me (even though I started this thread), Thermoworks sweetened the deal on a Smoke if you don't mind an open box directly from the manufacturer.

I got an email this morning about a "open box private sale" for the Smoke for $76!  And today is the last day for the Amex offer ($15 off $75) if you have it.  So for me, this worked out to 76 + 3.99 - 15 = 64.99

While it does say "private" it also says feel free to forward on to friends, so here's the link:
http://www.thermoworks.com/Smoke-OP...=inbox&utm_campaign=Aug2017-Smoke-Open-Box-cs

I couldn't pas it up, so I'm in for 1!


----------



## anglerman (Aug 19, 2017)

If only it had a couple more probe inputs


----------



## jasonvr (Aug 19, 2017)

Anglerman said:


> If only it had a couple more probe inputs


Buy 2, or 3, or 4 (limit is 5)


----------



## ruger35 (Aug 19, 2017)

I decided to go ahead and pull the trigger on the open box deal as well.


----------



## redoctobyr (Aug 19, 2017)

I wish they'd had these sales a few weeks ago, when I was buying my TP-20 :) Oh well. I love my ThermoPop, I'm sure the Smoke is excellent!


----------



## frankly (Jan 22, 2018)

ruger35 said:


> Can anyone provide the Thermoworks member discount code? Can't seem to find it anywhere.



I don't see a response to the question about a SMF discount code - can someone confirm is there is one?  I saw on another thread that SMF members get a discount, but I just called Thermoworks and they said there is no standing discount, just sales that pop-up you have to keep a lookout for.


----------

